# Artisan Bread Crock



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Didn't someone on here use an a crock to make their no knead bread? Could you tell me where you got it? And is it worth it? KAF has an Emile Henry crock but it is awfully pricey. I sure would like to know if anyone has used one.
Thanks
Karen in Indiana


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

for the past two, or is it three?, years, I have been using the ceramic insert from a crock pot....it's pretty big, maybe a 5 or 6 quart crock pot, lid is glass and metal, works perfect...no need for an expensive crock if you have a ceramic crock pot already..


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I use my cast iron dutch oven with a lid, it's great too. I love to be able to use one item for many things, I love that no knead recipe!


----------



## Penny-Ontario (Oct 20, 2007)

What a great idea!!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Ceramic crockpot part reused after the other part died... also.

dawn


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I do have a cast iron dutch oven. I could use that.
I also have a crockpot that has a removable liner but the lid is plastic. Hmmmm, maybe a trip to Goodwill is in order. I'd like something that isn't quite as heavy as the cast iron.
Thanks all!
karen in Indiana


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

stirfamily said:


> I do have a cast iron dutch oven. I could use that.
> I also have a crockpot that has a removable liner but the lid is plastic. Hmmmm, maybe a trip to Goodwill is in order. I'd like something that isn't quite as heavy as the cast iron.
> Thanks all!
> karen in Indiana



I also tried my cast iron dutch oven with a CI lid, but it was too heavy and unwieldy for my comfort. Look around your kitchen and see if you do not have another lid that may fit your removable crock pot liner that would be appropriate for the oven...


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

goatsareus said:


> I also tried my cast iron dutch oven with a CI lid, but it was too heavy and unwieldy for my comfort. Look around your kitchen and see if you do not have another lid that may fit your removable crock pot liner that would be appropriate for the oven...



Now why didn't I think of that! Thanks!
karen


----------



## kygreendream (Mar 20, 2007)

what is the recipe? oh by the way the lid to my glass casserole dishes fits my crock pot


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

This is the bread recipe I tried. It comes off the King Arthur Flour site. It tastes better the next day.
karen in NE Indiana

No Knead Harvest Bread.
Plan ahead for this easy breadâan overnight or all-day rise gives it terrific flavor. For the best crust, bake in a ceramic bread crock, or a covered clay baker.


3 1/4 cups Lancelot Hi-Gluten Flour or King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour
1 cup King Arthur Traditional Whole Wheat Flour or King Arthur White Whole Wheat Flour
2 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon instant yeast
1 3/4 cups cool water
3/4 cup dried cranberries
1/2 cup golden raisins
1 cup coarsely chopped pecans or walnuts
13 3/4 ounces Lancelot Hi-Gluten Flour or King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour
4 ounces King Arthur Traditional Whole Wheat Flour or King Arthur White Whole Wheat Flour
2 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon instant yeast
14 ounces cool water
3 1/4 ounces dried cranberries
3 ounces golden raisins
4 ounces coarsely chopped pecans or walnuts
Directions
1) Mix the flours, salt, yeast, and water in a large bowl. Stir, then use your hands to mix and form a sticky dough. 

2) Work the dough just enough to incorporate all the flour, then work in the fruit and nuts. 

3) Cover the bowl with plastic wrap, and let it rest at room temperature overnight, or for at least 8 hours; it'll become bubbly and rise quite a bit, so use a large bowl. 

4) Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured surface, and form it into a log or round loaf to fit your 14? to 15? long lidded stoneware baker; 9? x 12? oval deep casserole dish with cover; or 9? to 10? round lidded baking crock. 

5) Place the dough in the lightly greased pan, smooth side up. 

6) Cover and let rise at room temperature for about 2 hours, until it's become puffy. It should rise noticeably, but it's not a real high-riser. 

7) Place the bread in the cold oven. Set the oven temperature to 450Â°F. 

8) Bake the bread for 45 to 50 minutes, then remove the lid and continue to bake for another 5 to 15 minutes, until it's deep brown in color, and an instant-read thermometer inserted into the center registers about 205Â°F. Remove the bread from the oven, turn out onto a rack, and cool before slicing.


----------

